
5 Reasons You Should Build a Small Business -- Not a Start-Up - leephillips
http://www.inc.com/cynthia-than/5-reasons-you-should-build-a-small-business-not-a-start-up.html
======
montbonnot
Interesting article. You can turn a small business into a corporate any time.
So indeed, you can start small and grow from there. Going the VC route is more
about having a huge support and resources behind you back. It's not only about
money I think.. I agree on the fame though, you're right!

